# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Kryeministri i Kosovës jep dorëheqjen

## rudo

Kryeministri i Kosoves Ramush Haradinaj deklaroi sot doreheqjen e tij. Sipas informacioneve te para vendimin e tij Haradinaj e paraqiti ne mbledhjen e qeverise dhe neser do te niset drejt Hages. Sot gazeta franceze "Le Monde" publikoi ne faqen e saj ne internet shkrimin, ku konfirmoheshin aktakuzat e Hages per Haradinajn. Shkrimi i referohet deklarimeve te nje gjykatesi, emri i te cili nuk eshte bere i ditur.


fatkeqesisht ndodhi ajo qe pritej. Eshte nje lajm i keq per te gjithe ne shqiptaret por me e mira tani eshte qe Kosova te ece perpara dhe te fitoje pavaresine e saj. Gjesti i hajredinajt eshte me te vertete i madh. Pra vendosi te shkoje ne hage vullnetarisht per te mos bere te mundur dhe trazira.

----------


## Hyllien

Nuk e di kush do te shkaktoje me teper trazira, doreheqja apo qendrimi. hages i duhet te balancoje gjendjen disi mesa duket. Nuk therret vetem serbe por edhe Kosovare. Nuk e njoh shume mire, por dukej sikur do te bente diçka per Kosoven. Le te shpresojme qe Kosova dhe komuniteti nderkombetar do te vazhdojne perparimin ne rrugen e Pavaresise.

----------


## Brari

kuptohet se..mbas aleances qe beri me Rugoven... armata e krimineleve me ne krye qose Demaq Hashim Xhavitat e Mavro Milaimet..e Veton surogatot.. kane  formuluar  me urgjenc  nje Dosje kunder Ramushit..

Nuk ishin kot fershellimat  ne stadium... 
Ato ishin te dirigjuara..me celular nga  Hashimet e Jakupat..

edhe ramushi  ska pse i kursen  kupolen e fershelluesve..

Ai duhet ti denoncoje  vrasesit e Tahir Zemes e Sabahetes  .. pa medyshje.. jo per Hagen por per ne..popullin e vet..

Mafia Enveriste  nuk te fal kur i del nga rreshti..

Ata e cfrytezuan  Ramushin e sidomos Dautin e tash qe Ramushi  degjoj   arsyen Kombetare e jo pallavrat Koco Dano-iste e Bedri Islamiste e Hashimo Kloso-iste Prelo Nanoiste.. e  i doli nga  Autobusi   Mafies  ata menjiher e denoncuan ne Hage..

Edhe ne gjyqin e Sali Veselit..ku  gjykohej ky bandit Shqiptar pse kishte organizuar vrasjen e Shqiptarit Ekrem Drin Rexhes.. menjiher mafia  e Sali Lim Jakupit  nuk e kurseu deshmitarin Rasim duke i dhene  Gjykates nderkombetare fakte se si Rasimi kish vra Shkije gjat Luftes..

Pak e diskutuan njerzit kte akt..por une e kam permendur ktu disa here dhe jo Kot..

ja ku doli metoda Enveriste ..

enveristi te shet tek shkau e Rusi po i dole nga shinat..

Kte po bejne Hashimet..e qose Demaq Jakupit..

Megjithe gjynahet qe ka Ramushi..ai Dallon nga    shum te tjere..
ai ka nje burreri  e nje karakter.. qe smund te mos  ja respektosh..
Ramushi  vec e ka filluar luften me Mafien te ciles ju shmang per shum kohe..

Mafia do mundur..Do zbuluar gjith rrjeti spiuno -kriminel qe eshte instaluar ne Kosove.. nen dirigjimin e rezidentit te Sigurimit  Punist ne Prishtin--Klos Nano Prel  ruco  m.utave..e qose demaq  gjirizave..

j

----------


## Brari

Ramush Haradinaj per cdo dite po e permirson  figuren e tij si atdhetar.  
Me aktin e sotem te dorheqjes dhe fjalen e mbajtur me kte rast para 5 minutash ne Tv  ai u tregua nje burre i Madh.. 
Asnje  ligesi e demagogji nuk treguan syt e tije.. pervec ca loteve te keq ardhjes  qe detyrohet te leje punen e sapo nisur si kryemminister..e ti pergjigjet Hages..
Vazhdoni punen tha Ramushi per te pamvaresuar Kosoven..
Ai nuk beri nxitje per "marsa" sikurse bejne ata  qe dirigjuan ne Stadium fershellimat nda Ramushit.. perkundrazi potencoi nevojen per unitet e urtesi ne rrugen e nisur..
Ne syt e bashkpuntoreve te tije u pan lot te sinqerte.. 
Shpresoj qe  Bajram Kosumi  i cili  pa asnje merite mund te gjendet ne krye te qeverise se Kosoves..  te tregoje  sa 1 e 1000-ta   pjese e Burrerise se Ramushit ne punen e ardhshme..
Une nuk e besoj Kosumin  sepse moti e ka treguar vehten nje kelysh te qose Demaq Hashimave..por kur ske pulen do pranojm Sorren..
Pra Ramushi la nje Boshllek i cili mund te kete pasoja..
Ramushi e njihte Voten e Popullit.. Pra  Ramushi dhe sot e tregoj se e Njeh Rugoven si Presidentin e Kosoves.
Ka mundesi qe pasuesi i tije , dhelparaku  Kosum,  te sabotoje  punen e mire te Ramushit me koleget e tije te LDk-s ne qeveri..
Dasht Zoti  te mos jete i sukseshem kte radhe  Bajram Kosumi ne vijen e tije Qosiste  te destruktivitetit.. 

Shpresoj te mos u  zgjase shume gezimi  shtabit enverist ne PDk e Epok te zeze.. te cilet me bindje e them  jane denoncuesit e Ramushit..

Rrug te mbare Ramushit ne Hage e ardht faqe bardhe..e  shkofshin ne Hage ata qe  e meritojne..

----------


## Davius

*Deklaratë e Kryeministrit të Kosovës Ramush Haradinaj*

_Prishtinë, 8 mars_ 

- Kryeministri i Kosovës Ramush Haradinaj nëpërmjet një deklarate iu ka drejtuar qytetarëve të Kosovës:

Qytetarë të Kosovës, 
Lufta e fundit në Kosovë la së paku 12 000 të vrarë dhe qindra mijëra të tjerë të fyer e të përdhunuar. Më shumë se 120 000 shtëpi dhe prona të djegura dhe më se një milion qytetarë të larguar `me forcë nga shtëpitë e tyre në një kampanjë brutale të spastrimit etnik. 
Lufta jonë për liri ka kërkuar tepër sakrifica. Edhe sot e kësaj dite me mijëra familje përballen me dhimbjen dhe ankthin për më të dashutrit e tyre fati i të cilëve nuk dihet. Dhe ne ende nuk e kemi përfunduar punën. 
Në anën tjetër, ne e kemi kaluar një rrugë të gjatë që nga viti 1999 dhe tani jemi afër arritjes së pavarësisë sonë. Kjo do të jetë arritja më e madhe për Kosovën dhe në të njejtën kohë edhe fillimi i rrugëtimit drejt Unionit Europian dhe NATO-s. 

Në tre muaj qysh se qeveria të cilën unë e udhëhoa e dha betimin, ne kemi bërë përparime të cilat pakkush i ka pritur, sidomos në drejtim të përmbushjes së standardeve të cilat i dizajnoj bashkësia ndërkombëtare në mënyrë që të ecet përpara drejt statusit final të kosovës. Ky status për ne ishte dhe mbetet vetëm pavarësia e plotë dhe sovraniteti i vendit. Ne kemi treguar fuqishëm se do të punojmë gjithmonë me përkushtim drejt krijimit të një shteti demokratik, tolerant të prosperuar dhe të rrespektuar si nga vetë qytetarët tanë ashtu edhe nga e gjithë bota mbarë. Gjatë kësaj kohe bashkësia ndërkombëtare na ka kuptuar drejt dhe ka bashkëpunuar me ne në mënyrën më konstruktive. Përfaqësuesi i Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të OKB Zoti Jessen-Petersen ka qenë një bashkëpunëtor shumë i mirë imi dhe një mik i madh i Kosovës. 

Qytetarë të Kosovës, 
Asgjë nuk guxon ta ndalë rrugëtimin tonë tani. Secili prej nesh, cilidoqoftë duhet të jetë i gatshëm që të bëjë sakrificën e duhur në mënyrë që më në fund pas shumë shekujsh vuajtjesh e sakrificash populli dhe vendi ynë ta arrijë mëvehtësinë e merituar. 
Sot unë jam thirrur të bëj edhe një sakrificë gjë që kurrë nuk kam besuar se do të ndodhë. Tani jam informuar se Tribunali i Hagës e ka lëshuar një aktpadi kundër meje. 

Fillimisht më duhet të them para jush se jam i pafajshëm për çfarëdo krimi që më ngarkohet. Këtë e them sepse unë para së gjithash jam përgjegjës para popullit tim. Të gjitha veprimet e mia në luftë kanë qenë në pajtim me moralin e luftës, me rregullat ndërkombëtare dhe me kodin e burrërisë. Më parë thash se kam punuar gjatë gjithë kohës për ndërtimin e një shoqërie demokratike dhe të denjë për të qenë pjesë e botës së përparuar. Kjo në vetvehte do të thotë edhe bashkëpunim me drejtësinë ndërkombëtare sado e padrejtë të jetë në këtë moment. Ndjehem i fyer me këtë proces, ndjehem i prekur thellë, ndjej se po më largojnë nga puna në kohën kur isha duke e dhënë maksimumin për vendin tim por më duhet ta pranoj për hir të vendit dhe për hir të të gjithë neve. 

Unë jam një njeri i Kosovës dhe me dëshirë sakrifikohem për vendin tim. 
Prandaj unë e pranoj këtë barrë. Në të njejtën kohë kërkoj edhe nga ju që ta pranoni këtë fakt. Kërkoj nga ju të gjithë që të pranoni diçka çë është gati e pamundshme për t"u pranuar por bëjeni këtë për t'i bërë nder vendit dhe kombit. Kërkoj nga ju që të mendoni për interesin madhor të vendit. 
Bashkësia ndërkombëtare e ka bërë një gabim të madh kur e ka krijuar një tribunal i cili i trajton luftëtarët e lirisë njësoj me agresorët që shkatërruan popuj të tërë dhe e kthyen rajonin në gërmadha. Dëshiroj të besoj se ka qenë një gabim pa dashje. Dëshiroj të besoj se ata nuk kanë dashur që kjo të ndodhë. E di që shumica prej tyre do të jenë të shokuar poaq sa jam unë dhe poaq sa jeni ju. Kjo që është pregatitur buron nga gënjeshtrat e pregatitura në Beograd dhe nga pazarllëqet që disa i kanë bërë me qeverinë e serbisë për t'i ekstraduar kriminelët serbë. Ky është një gabim i bërë nga disa njerëz që nuk e dinë fare se çka ka ndodhur në Kosovë dhe që nuk duan t'ia dinë se çfarë do të ndodhë këtu në të ardhmen. 

Sidoqoftë, unë e di se nuk jam përgjegjës për ato që akuzohem dhe poashtu e di se edhe gjykata do ta vërtetojë këtë. 
Në ditët që do të vijnë unë do të konsultohem me kolegët e mi dhe me bashkësinë ndërkombëtare për rolin tim në të ardhmen. Çfarëdo që kam bërë në jetën time ka qenë në shërbim të Kosovës. Këtë jam duke e bërë edhe sot duke pranuar diçka që nga aspekti i drejtësisë është e papranueshme. 
Tani dua t'iu falënderoj të gjithëve për mbështetjen e vazhdueshme që ma dhatë në kohët më të vështira. Dua ta falënderoj Aleancën për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës. Dua t'i falënderoj kolegët të Koalicionit për punën e tyre, dua ta falënderoj Presidentin Rugova dhe Kryetarin e Kuvendit Daci për mbështetjen e tyre të vazhdueshme. Falënderime të sinqerta poashtu iu dergoj zotit Jessen-Petersen dhe Gjeneralit de Kermabon për miqësinë e sinqertë që treguan ndaj meje. 

Unë sot jap dorëheqje nga posti i Kryeministrit të Kosovës. Nga kolegët e mi të koalicionit qeverisës kam kërkuar që ta vazhdojnë bashkëpunimin ndërinstitucional dhe ta forcojnë koalicionin qeverisës. Vetëm në këtë mënyrë Kosova do të arrijë ti përmbushë aspiratat e veta në afat sa më të shkurtër. 
Kjo është edhe një ndërprerje në rrugën tonë drejt lirisë, demokracisë dhe sovranitetit, por iu premtoj se asgjë dhe askush nuk mund ta ndalë rrugën tone drejt pavarësisë.
Mirupafshim dhe faleminderit, - përfundon deklarata e Kryeministrit të Kosovës Ramush Haradinaj drejtuar qytetarëve të Kosovës

Burimi: Kosova.com

----------


## Llapi

Ishte e pritur Kjo tek e futen ne koalicion me ldk-ne shume njerz e kane dit  ket kurth te nderkombetarve e ldk-se.
Qellimi ishte qe te kaloj me pak ose hiq protesta e trazira burgosja e nji Komandanti te UÇK-se siq eshte Ramushi, njiher e futen ne koalicion me nji parti qe ende eshte e regjistrueme ne beligrad ne mnyr qe partit e dal nga lufta ti thyejn ne mes veti dhe qe simpatizantet e ketyre partive tia marrin inati Ramushit dhe mos te ket perkrahjen e tyre,ndersa keta te ldk-se dhe simpatizantet e tyre qe deri dje Ramushi ishte armik kriminel hajn mafi e qka jo sot kinse po e mbroin e lavdroin kjo u be me qellim qe Ramushi mos te ket perkrahjen e atyre qe me te vertet e deshten dhe qe ne rast te burgosjes ata qe e deshten mos te bejn trazira e keta qe kinse po u dhembset keta veq ne realitet ja kan be pas shpine ket aktakuz ne krye me ldk-ne ne disa qindra faqe matrial e deshmitar te mbrijtur veq kaher i kan que ne Hag. pra me keqardhje e mora ket lajm qe edhe nji Komandant te UÇK-se kesaj radhe  edhe partner  i koalicionit te vet po e qon   ldk-ja ne Hag.

----------


## RTP

> Rrug te mbare Ramushit ne Hage e ardht faqe bardhe..
> e  shkofshin ne Hage ata qe  e meritojne..





AMIN!








Ai iu ka pengu shume ne piknisjen e demaq-qosje-halit-thaqi
tani kane vendos Kosumin,dhe ja..

Eh....(mbane mend)
*mori fund pamvarsija e Kosoves!*

----------


## laguna blu

> Ishte e pritur Kjo tek e futen ne koalicion me ldk-ne shume njerz e kane dit  ket kurth te nderkombetarve e ldk-se.
> Qellimi ishte qe te kaloj me pak ose hiq protesta e trazira burgosja e nji Komandanti te UÇK-se siq eshte Ramushi, njiher e futen ne koalicion me nji parti qe ende eshte e regjistrueme ne beligrad ne mnyr qe partit e dal nga lufta ti thyejn ne mes veti dhe qe simpatizantet e ketyre partive tia marrin inati Ramushit dhe mos te ket perkrahjen e tyre,ndersa keta te ldk-se dhe simpatizantet e tyre qe deri dje Ramushi ishte armik kriminel hajn mafi e qka jo sot kinse po e mbroin e lavdroin kjo u be me qellim qe Ramushi mos te ket perkrahjen e atyre qe me te vertet e deshten dhe qe ne rast te burgosjes ata qe e deshten mos te bejn trazira e keta qe kinse po u dhembset keta veq ne realitet ja kan be pas shpine ket aktakuz ne krye me ldk-ne ne disa qindra faqe matrial e deshmitar te mbrijtur veq kaher i kan que ne Hag. pra me keqardhje e mora ket lajm qe edhe nji Komandant te UÇK-se kesaj radhe  edhe partner  i koalicionit te vet po e qon   ldk-ja ne Hag.


Pse se dinje ti kur u bëre anëtar dhe propagandues i ldk-së ku ishte e regjistruar ajo?
Turp të kesh! Po e kuptove delikatesën e kësaj çështjeje. Hiq sallamin ideologjik nga sytë dhe shihi gjërat në prizmin e oportunitetit kombëtar...

Laguna blu

----------


## Llapi

Kurr ne jeten time nuk kam qen antar i partis sllavo-komuniste as e deges se saj qe vepronte ne Kosove LKK lidhja -komuniste kosoves qe me vone e ndrroi emrin ne LDK.

----------


## zerocool

hajnat, kriminelet dhe vrasesit jane hashimi, jakupi dhe te gjithe ata mas tyre

----------


## Nice_Boy

> Ishte e pritur Kjo tek e futen ne koalicion me ldk-ne shume njerz e kane dit  ket kurth te nderkombetarve e ldk-se.
> Qellimi ishte qe te kaloj me pak ose hiq protesta e trazira burgosja e nji Komandanti te UÇK-se siq eshte Ramushi, njiher e futen ne koalicion me nji parti qe ende eshte e regjistrueme ne beligrad ne mnyr qe partit e dal nga lufta ti thyejn ne mes veti dhe qe simpatizantet e ketyre partive tia marrin inati Ramushit dhe mos te ket perkrahjen e tyre,ndersa keta te ldk-se dhe simpatizantet e tyre qe deri dje Ramushi ishte armik kriminel hajn mafi e qka jo sot kinse po e mbroin e lavdroin kjo u be me qellim qe Ramushi mos te ket perkrahjen e atyre qe me te vertet e deshten dhe qe ne rast te burgosjes ata qe e deshten mos te bejn trazira e keta qe kinse po u dhembset keta veq ne realitet ja kan be pas shpine ket aktakuz ne krye me ldk-ne ne disa qindra faqe matrial e deshmitar te mbrijtur veq kaher i kan que ne Hag. pra me keqardhje e mora ket lajm qe edhe nji Komandant te UÇK-se kesaj radhe  edhe partner  i koalicionit te vet po e qon   ldk-ja ne Hag.



He ore Llapç po ku e pae ti qe LDK eshte e regjistrume ne beligrd , mos ti pruni lajmet ata hajnat e bandiat e thaqoviç sepse bisnesin me te mire e kan me ta.
Duhet te vij turp ty si person sepse ske fytyr te thuash ato fjal , kete e ben nje person qe me Zemer/Mendje eshte perkrahes i Serbve , Ku ishte PDK , 19990 ?

Po jo ja nje person si ty nuk duhet t'merren masa , pasi mjeket po nuk ka si ty sdo te ket , me pune.

Ramush Haradinaj e ka pa fort mire , se kush jeni ju Thaqovit dhe iku dhe ju la ne vetmi ,e tash del ban gam gam ktu.

Nejse eshte e kot te flasesh apo te debatosh me persona si ty me persona te paguar kunder shtetit Shqiptar te mires , sepse skeni faj jo e keni Msus NANO-n sepse edhe ju qasi grek jeni.

Me erdhi keq kur ndegjova qe vertet Ramushi dha Dorheqje , por edhe tjetera kur pash qe ne HAG..

Kete kurth e keni bere ju thaqoviçt qe ju la , ju la banden dhe vrasjet ne dor , por ju tash ikni mshefuni dikund , sepse nuk ben te ju sheh as kush..

Nejse e drejta del se shpejti dhe populli do e sheh se kush jeni ju.

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## Albo

Lajmi nuk eshte i mire por nuk eshte as i keq, ai eshte nje lajm qe nxjerr ne drite karakterin dhe ndergjegjen e larte kombetare te Haradinajt. Ai i kurseu Kosoves dhe popullit te tij sulmet propagandistike te brendshme dhe te jashtme, duke dhene doreheqjen e tij. U mbylli gojen atyre qe u ngjirren duke thirrur ne Kosove se Haradinaj eshte nje "karrierist" qe "do pushtet" per vete, pasi doli qe kjo nuk eshte aspak e vertete.

Haradinaj nuk eshte engjell edhe ai e ka nje te shkuar qe e ndjek nga pas. Ndryshimi i tij nga ish kreret e tjere te UCK eshte se ai ka deshmuar ne keto 6 vjet se eshte i gatshem te mesoje dhe aplikoje principet dhe vlerat e nje shoqerie demokratike edhe ne Kosove. Zgjedhjet e fundit ishin suksesi i pare i punes se tij dhe partise se tij ne keto 6 vjet, ku arriti nje rritje prej 60% te elektoratit te tij ne zgjedhje, nga 5% ne zgjedhjet e 2000, ne 8% ne zgjedhjet e 2004. E pershendes dhe respektoj vendimin e kryeministrit pasi nuk eshte nje vendim i lehte por eshte vendimi i duhur.

Ne situaten e krijuar, kriza kalon ne duart e presidentit Rugova, i cili duhet te shpejtoje te zgjidhi krizen dhe para tij shtrohen dy alternativa:

1. Emertimi i nje kryeministri te ri nga rradhet e AAK, per te ruajtur aleancen.
2. Emertimi i zv/kryeministrit ne krye te qeverise, per te ruajtur kabinetin aktual.

Personalisht, do ti keshilloje Rugoves variantin e dyte, pasi ndryshe nga i pari, e ruan integritetin e kabinetit aktual: emerimi i nje kryeministri te ri mund te coje ne shperndarjen e kabinetit aktual dhe krijimin e nje kabineti te ri nga kryeministri, gje qe kerkon kohe dhe kjo kohe i hap rrugen propogandes anti-shqiptare si brenda Kosoves dhe jashte saj.

Arkitektet e akuzave te Haradinaj, qe e kercenuan ate me dergim ne Hage qe diten qe ai u zgjodh kryeminister, jane opozitaret e sotem ne Kosove. Nese kujtojne se kjo eshte nje 'fitore politike', une do tu thosha se kjo eshte goditja me e rende qe ata i japin jo qeverise se Kosoves, por aspiratave per pavaresi te gjithe shqiptareve te Kosoves. Dhe ky implikim i tyre, pasi te vertetohet dhe denoncohet ne media, ka per tu kushtuar shtrenjte opozitareve te Kosoves, si ne planin politik edhe ne ate historik. Haradinaj do te rikthehet se shpejti ne Kosove nga Haga dhe kjo doreheqje e tij sot, ka per ti shtuar rradhet e zgjedhesve te AAK ne zgjedhjet e ardhshme.

Komuniteti nderkombetar do te impresionohet jashte mase nga doreheqja e Haradinajt, pasi kjo doreheqje eshte nje akt qytetarie dhe pergjegjesie kombetare, qe do te thote se shqiptaret ndajne te njejtat vlera dhe principe me shoqerite demokratike dhe ndertimi dhe konsolidimi i institucioneve ne Kosove, nuk eshte me vetem nje shqetesim nderkombetar, por edhe i vete forcave prograsive ne Kosove, qe nuk e vene karrieren e tyre politike apo pushtetin perpara institucioneve demokratike dhe ardhmerise se Kosoves.

Ky lajm nuk perfundon me kaq dhe fundi i tij nuk ka per te qene aspak i hidhur.

Albo

----------


## hunter

Nderim per  Haradinaj, per kurajon e tij politike dhe sjelljen e qyteteruar.
E verteta do dali ne shesh dhe Haradinaj do te kujtohet me respekt per kete akt kaq te kulturuar dhe te ndergjegjshem. 
Me kete veprim ai tregon se Kosova dhe ai ne vecanti nuk eshte kurrsesi ne nivelin e masakruesve serb qe i fshihen akoma drejtesise nderkombetare.

----------


## Llapi

Gjilanasi

Llapç nuk thuhet po keshtu mundesh ne shtepin tane te me quash sepse ashtu edhe flisni serbisht shkinisht, e ketu eshte forum shqiptar dhe Llapi quhem mos e paqe dit.
------------------


Edhe ministri i MPMS-së, Ahmet Isufi, dha dorëheqje të parevokueshme  


Prishtinë, 8 mars (Kosovapress) Time: 15 : 47 

Pas dorëheqjes së kryeministrit të Kosovës, Ramush Haradinaj, edhe ministri i Punës dhe Mirëqenies Sociale, Ahmet Isufi, ka dhënë dorëheqje të parevokueshme nga posti i tij. Këtë akt e bëjë si akt personal, moral dhe normalisht këtë dorëheqje ia ofroj kryeministrit të Kosovës, Ramush Haradinaj, dhe e konsideroj se është konform situatës së krijuar, ka thënë në një koferecë për gazetarë të martën në Prishtinë ministri Ahmet Isufi.

----------


## Llapi

Haradinaj: Jam njeri i Kosovës dhe me dëshirë sakrifikohem për vendin tim






Prishtinë, 8 mars (Kosovapress) Time: 13 : 50 

Unë jam një njeri i Kosovës dhe me dëshirë sakrifikohem për vendin tim, thuhet në deklaratën e kryeministrit të Kosovës, Ramush Haradinaj, drejtuar qytetarëve të Kosovës pas konfirmimit të ngritjes së padisë ndaj tij nga ana e Tibunalit të Hagës. Në të njëjtën kohë, Haradinaj kërkon nga qytetarët që të pranojnë këtë fakt edhe pse është gati e pamundshme për tu pranuar, por bëjeni këtë për ti bërë nder vendit dhe kombit, ngase aktakuza është e përgatitur dhe buron nga gënjeshtrat e përgatitura në Beograd. Kryeministri Ramush Haradinaj kërkon nga qytetarët që të mendojnë për interesin madhor të vendit. 

Në deklaratën e kryeministrit të Kosovës, Ramush Haradinaj, drejtuar qytetarëve të vendit thuhet se lufta e fundit në Kosovë la së paku 12.000 të vrarë dhe qindra mijëra të tjerë të fyer e të përdhunuar, me më shumë se 120 mijë shtëpi dhe prona të djegura dhe mëse një milion qytetarë të larguar me forcë nga shtëpitë e tyre në një kampanjë brutale të spastrimit etnik. 

Lufta jonë për liri ka kërkuar tepër sakrifica. Edhe sot e kësaj dite me mijëra familje përballen me dhimbjen dhe ankthin për më të dashurit e tyre fati i të cilëve nuk dihet. Dhe ne ende nuk e kemi përfunduar punën, thuhet në deklaratën e Haradinajt, duke dhënë konstatimin se Kosova ka kaluar një rrugë të gjatë që nga viti 1999 dhe tani është më afër arritjes së pavarësisë dhe kjo do të jetë arritja më e madhe për Kosovën dhe në të njejtën kohë edhe fillimi i rrugëtimit drejt BE-së dhe NATO-s. 

Sipas Haradinajt, gjatë qeverisjes sa e ka udhëhequr ai Qeverinë e Kosovës janë bërë përparime të mira të cilat pak kush i ka pritur, sidomos përparime janë bërë në drejtim të përmbushjes së standardeve, të cilat i dizajnoi bashkësia ndërkombëtare në mënyrë që të ecet përpara drejt statusit final të kosovës. 

Ky status për ne ishte dhe mbetet vetëm pavarësia e plotë dhe sovraniteti i vendit. Ne kemi treguar fuqishëm se do të punojmë gjithmonë me përkushtim drejt krijimit të një shteti demokratik, tolerant të prosperuar dhe të rrespektuar si nga vetë qytetarët tanë ashtu edhe nga e gjithë bota mbarë, thuhet më tej në deklaratë. 

Deklarata ka lavdëruar bashkësinë ndërkombëtare që e ka kuptuar drejt dhe ka bashkëpunuar me institucionet vendore në mënyrën më konstruktive dhe po ashtu përfaqësuesi i sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të KB-ve, Soren Jesen Petersen, thuhet se ka qenë një bashkëpunëtor shumë i mirë. 

Kryeministri i Kosovës në deklaratën e tij thotë se rrugëtimin e qytetarëve të Kosovës, asgjë nuk guxon ti ndalë tani dhe secili qytetar i Kosovës, cilidoqoftë duhet të jetë i gatshëm që të bëjë sakrificën e duhur në mënyrë që më në fund pas shumë shekujsh vuajtjesh e sakrificash populli dhe vendi ynë ta arrijë mëvetësinë e merituar. 

Sot unë jam thirrur të bëj edhe një sakrificë gjë që kurrë nuk kam besuar se do të ndodhë. Tani jam informuar se Tribunali i Hagës e ka lëshuar një aktpadi kundër meje. Fillimisht më duhet të them para jush se jam i pafajshëm për çfarëdo krimi që më ngarkohet. Këtë e them, sepse unë para së gjithash jam përgjegjës para popullit tim. Të gjitha veprimet e mia në luftë kanë qenë në pajtim me moralin e luftës, me rregullat ndërkombëtare dhe me kodin e burrërisë, tha Haradinaj në deklaratë. 

Kryeministri tha se ka punuar gjatë gjithë kohës për ndërtimin e një shoqërie demokratike dhe të denjë për të qenë pjesë e botës së përparuar dhe njëherit kjo do të thotë edhe bashkëpunim me drejtësinë ndërkombëtare sado e padrejtë të jetë në këtë moment. 

Ndjehem i fyer me këtë proces, ndjehem i prekur thellë, ndjej se po më largojnë nga puna në kohën kur isha duke e dhënë maksimumin për vendin tim, por më duhet ta pranoj për hir të vendit dhe për hir të të gjithë neve. 

Më tej kryeministri i Kosovës në deklaratë tha se është i gatshëm të sakrifikohet për vendin: Unë jam një njeri i Kosovës dhe me dëshirë sakrifikohem për vendin tim. 

Në deklaratën e kryeministrit Haradinaj, në të njëjtën kohë kërkohet që edhe qytetarët të pranojnë këtë fakt, diçka që është gati e pamundshme për tu pranuar, por duhet bërë kjo për ti bërë nder vendit dhe kombit, kërkoj nga ju që të mendoni për interesin madhor të vendit. 

Sipas deklaratës bashkësia ndërkombëtare ka bërë një gabim të madh kur e ka krijuar një tribunal, i cili i trajton luftëtarët e lirisë njësoj me agresorët që shkatërruan popuj të tërë dhe e kthyen rajonin në gërmadha dhe kjo aktakuzë është e përgatitur nga politika e Beogradit. 

Dëshiroj të besoj se ka qenë një gabim pa dashje. Dëshiroj të besoj se ata nuk kanë dashur që kjo të ndodhë. E di që shumica prej tyre do të jenë të shokuar po aq sa jam unë dhe po aq sa jeni ju. Kjo që është përgatitur buron nga gënjeshtrat e përgatitura në Beograd dhe nga pazarllëqet që disa i kanë bërë me qeverinë e Serbisë për ti ekstraduar kriminelët serbë. Ky është një gabim i bërë nga disa njerëz që nuk e dinë fare se çka ka ndodhur në Kosovë dhe që nuk duan tia dinë se çfarë do të ndodhë këtu në të ardhmen, thotë në deklaratën e tij, kryeministri Ramush Haradinaj. 

Sidoqoftë, Haradinaj ka shtuar se nuk është përgjegjës për ato që akuzohet, duke shfaqur bindjen se edhe gjykata do ta vërtetojë këtë. Ndërkaq, Hardinaj tha se në ditët që do të vijnë do të konsultohet me kolegët dhe me bashkësinë ndërkombëtare për rolin e tij në të ardhmen. 

Çfarëdo që kam bërë në jetën time ka qenë në shërbim të Kosovës. Këtë jam duke e bërë edhe sot duke pranuar diçka që nga aspekti i drejtësisë është e papranueshme, ka thënë ai. 

Kryeministri i Kosovës në deklaratën e tij drejtuar qytetarëve të Kosovës ka falënderuar të gjithë qytetarët, partinë e tj, AAK-në, si dhe institucionet e Kosovës, administratën ndërkombëtare për mbështetjen e vazhdueshme, siç thuhet në deklaratë, në kohët më të vështira./L.Blakaj/

----------


## mani

i thonte vet se nuk ka padi nga Haga,se ka krye pune me Hagen e si ndohdi kjo?
Mu cudite pasha Kuranin.
I menqem ky Petersoni dro edhe shume ka me i que ne Hage.
Ja cka deklaron sot ne mengjes ky e ne ora 10,00 dicka tjeter.
Mos na mbani ligjerata ju tjret se po delni edhje ju genjeshtar si kryeministri.

UNMIK: Skemi marrë asnjë padi nga Haga për Haradinajn


Shekulli

PARIS  Gjykata e Lartë Ndërkombëtare për ish-Jugosllavinë, pritet të konfirmojë akuzat kundër kryeministrit të Kosovës Ramush Haradinaj dhe të lëshojë një urdhër-ndalimi për arrestimin e tij. Kështu ka shkruar në një artikull gazeta franceze Le Monde, e cila thotë se për artikullin në fjalë është cituar nga një gjykatës i Hagës dhe se shkrimi i plotë e tij do të botohet në numrin e sotëm. Menjëherë pas njoftimit të këtij artikulli, ka reaguar qeveria e Prishtinës, e cila nuk ka asnjë të dhënë për një padi të tillë. Këshilltari politik i Haradinajt, u shpreh dje se kryeministrit nuk i ka ardhur asnjë njoftim nga gjykata, sipas të cilit ai do të përballet me akuza. Sdimë asgjë të re. Asgjë sna ka ardhur, - u shpreh Ardian Gjini. Haradinaj tashmë kryeministër, është i bindur se akuzat kundër tij nuk do të zbulojnë asgjë dhe sqaroi se disa herë janë lëshuar akuza kundër tij dhe nëse përvijohet një akt-akuzë, ai do të dorëzohet vetë. E përditshmja franceze Le Monde, citon një burim gjyqësor në Hagë, sipas të cilit thuhet se një gjyqtar pritet të formulojë akuzat kundër Haradinajt që iu paraqitën gjykatës që në muajin dhjetor. Zëdhënësi i gjykatës nuk ka dëshiruar të prononcohet. Haradinaj është marrë në pyetje, por gjykata nuk ka sqaruar nëse ai do të dalë para gjyqit për rolin gjatë luftës në Kosovë në 1999 kundër forcave serbe. Një gjykatës në Gjykatën e Lartë për ish-Jugosllavinë (ICTY) po përgatit akuzat kundër kryeministrit të Kosovës, Ramush Haradinaj, - shkruante Le Monde në një raportim nga Haga. Pas kësaj, një gjykatës do të firmosë një urdhër-arresti që do ti paraqitet autoriteteve të Prishtinës. 
Po kështu ka reaguar dje edhe në News 24 zëdhënësi për shtyp i Aleancës për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës, Ernes Luma, i cili i ka quajtur spekulime të radhës dhe presion mbi Haradinajn, zërat për një aktakuzë të mundshme ngritur nga Haga. Sipas Lumes, Haradinaj e ka treguar përkushtimin në mbrojtje të të drejtave të njeriut dhe se të gjitha shpifjet dhe intrigat ndaj tij janë pjesë e qarqeve të caktuara. Të gjithë në Kosovë, dhe ne në parti shpresojmë për një drejtësi në lidhje me Haradinajn, -u shpreh zëdhënësi i AAK-së duke pohuar se Haradinaj do mirëqenien në Kosovë dhe në qoftë se do të akuzohej, do të akuzohej në mënyrë të padrejtë. 
Një zëdhënës i administratës së Kombeve të Bashkuara në Kosovë, tha se kjo histori është përfolur në javët e fundit. Ne presim njoftim nga ICTY. Përndryshe, këto janë thjesht spekulime. Kjo aktakuzë është mohuar ditë më parë dhe nga shefi i UMNIK-ut Soren Jessen Petersen. Sipas tij, në rast se do të kishte një aktakuzë ndaj Haradinajt, ai do të ishte i pari që do të informohej nga Haga. Vetëm në rast se një gjë e tillë ka ardhur kur unë kam qenë në gjumë,- është shprehur Petersen në lidhje me aktakuzën. Diplomatët druajnë se akuzimi i Haradinajt do të ngjallë një valë dhune, sidomos në krahinat ku ai cilësohet si hero. 



08/03/2005
KATEGORIA: Kosove

----------


## RTP

Mani

Mos e merr Petersonin si njeri te gjithinforueshem,nuk ka faj i shkreti.
Drejtohu tek BE -ja dhe NATO.Aty qendron hileti.




Jessen-Petersen: *Puna e Haradinajt Kosovën e solli më afër se kurrë aspiratave për statusin e saj*  

15:10 ET PRISHTINË (KosovaLive)  Shefi i Misionit të OKB-së në Kosovë dhe komandanti i forcave paqeruajtëse të NATO-së në Kosovë, Soren Jessen-Petersen dhe Yves de Kermabon u kanë bërë thirrje qytetarëve të Kosovës të marten që të veprojnë ashti siç ka vepruar kryeministri Ramush Haradinaj

http://www.bbc.co.uk/albanian/news/2...naj_reax.shtml

----------


## Llapi

Goldberg: Politika e SHBA-ve për Kosovën mbetet e pandryshuar  


Prishtinë, 8 mars (Kosovapress) Time: 16 : 32 

Shefi i Zyrës amerikane në Prishtinë, Filip Goldberg , në një deklartë të lëshuar për media të martën, ka thënë se ish-kryeministri i Kosovës, Ramush Haradinaj, ka rastin ta mbrojë veten në sytë e botës dhe unë e di se ai është përgatitur mirë për këtë. Goldberg njëkohësisht ka falënderuar Haradinaj për deklaratën e tij të sotme, me të cilën paralajmëroi dorëheqjen dhe qëllimin e tij për të shkuar në Hagë që të mbrohet kundër aktakuzës së ngritur nga Tribunali.  


----------------------------------
LDK, PDK,AAK: Besojmë në pafajësinë e Haradinajt dhe luftën e drejtë të UÇK-së  


Prizren, 8 mars (Kosovapress) Time: 15 : 16 

Drejtues të lartë të tri subjekteve më të mëdha politike në Prizren (LDK, PDK dhe AAK) kanë shprehur të martën keqardhje për dorëzimin e aktakuzës së Tribunalit të Hagës për kryeministrin Ramush Haradinaj, ndërsa kanë shprehur besimin në pafajësinë e Haradinajt dhe luftës së drejtë të UÇK-së.
-------------------------------------------

Prononcimi i komandantit të TMKsë lidhur me aktakuzën qe Haga ka ngritur kundër kryeministrit të Kosovës


TMK-ja dhe unë personalisht jemi shumë të tronditur nga lajmi për ngritjen e aktakuzës qe Prokuroria e Hagës e ka bërë kundër kryeministrit të Kosovës, z.Ramush Haradinaj.Është kjo edhe një padrejtësi e madhe dhe një fyerje qe i bëhet Kosovës, luftës se drejtë të UÇK-së, por edhe familjes Haradinaj e cila ka sakrifuar shumë për lirinë e Kosovës.TMK-ja shpreh vlerësimin e lartë për kontributin e kryeministrit Haradinaj si gjatë luftës ashtu edhe pas saj. 
Angazhimi i tij në UÇK, TMK, në jetën politike dhe në krye të qeverisë ka qenë i jashtëzakonshëm dhe vetëmohues.Mungesa e tij do të jetë e pariparueshme për gjithë procesin qe po kalojmë.Ne jemi të bindur në pafajësinë e kryeministrit Haradinaj. Prandaj ne presim nga Tribunali Ndërkombëtar qe tia mundësoj z. Ramush Haradinaj mbrojtjen në liri dhe verifikimin sa më të shpejtë të pafajësisë se tij.Por, presim qe edhe UNMIK-u, ti qëndrojë pranë Z. Ramush Haradinaj dhe ti jape garancionet e duhura për mbrojtje në liri.UÇK-ja nuk ka kryer krime lufte dhe nuk është aspak e drejtë dhe aspak morale qe të ulen në të njëjtën bankë edhe krimineli edhe viktima.Tribunali i Hagës duke e ngritur aktakuza të motiviuara politikisht, për hir të njëfarë baraspeshe të krimit dhe fajësisë, ka humbur kredibilititin e vet dhe ka rënë viktimë e arrogancës së Prokurorisë se Tribunalit.Ne e përshendesim vendimin e kryeministrit Haradinaj për tu dorëzuar vullnetarisht në Hagë, dhe thirrjen e tij qe qytetarët të ruajnë qetësinë, më të cilin ai tregoi edhe njëherë pjekurinë e tij politike dhe gatishmërinë për tu sakrifikuar përsëri për lirinë dhe të ardhmen e Kosovës.Prandaj ne u bëjmë thirrje bashkëluftëtarëve, simpatizantëve të tij dhe të gjithë qytetarëve të Kosovës, qe të respektojnë këtë akt të tij moral dhe historik.RTK

------------------------------------------- 

Reagimi i Qeverisë së Shqipërisë rreth aktakuzës dhe dorëheqjes së Haradinajt


Republika e Shqipërisë ka njohur dhe respektuar ngritjen dhe funksionimin e Gjykatës Ndërkombëtare për Krimet në ish-Jugosllavi,duke besuar në parimet universale të mbrojtjes dhe respektimit të të drejtave të njeriut sipas konventave ndërkombëtare të njohura e të pranuara botërisht.
Populli i Kosovës, klasa politike kosovare dhe institucionet vendore kanë dëshmuar se ndajnë të njëjtat parime, ndaj në këtë kuadër ne e vlerësojmë lart faktin që politikanët dhe institucionet e Kosovës kanë bashkëpunuar e do të vazhdojnë të bashkëpunojnë dhe mbështesin këtë institucion dhe gjithë institucionet e tjera partnere ndërkombëtare.
Në këtë kuadër Qeveria e Shqipërisë i bën thirrje klasës politike të Kosovës dhe gjithë aktorëve të tjerë vendorë që të forcojnë bashkëpunimin e tyre vecanërisht me UNMIK.
Zoti Ramush Haradinaj është vlerësuar gjithnjë si një interlokutor i angazhuar jo vetëm brenda spektrit politik kosovar por edhe ne marrëdhënie me bashkësinë ndërkombëtare në tërësi. Kryesimi i qeverisë së re të Kosovës të dalë nga zgjedhjet demokratike të tetorit të vitit të kaluar nga ana e zotit Haradinaj si dhe qëndrimet e tij konseguente deri në dhënien e dorëheqjes e dorëzimit vullnetar në Hagë, kanë dëshmuar se ai është një qytetar dhe politikan i përgjegjshëm, i matur dhe transparent.
Qeveria e Republikës së shqipërisë shpreh bindjen se klasa politike kosovare ashtu si i gjithë populli i Kosovës nëpërmjet qëndrimeve të matura do të vërtetojnë dhe do te deshmojne edhe kete herë gjithe botës se janë për një shoqëri të hapur që respekton parimet dhe standartet multietnike, te demokracisë, lirisë dhe të drejtave të njeriut.
Me këtë rast shprehim besimin se kjo ngjarje do të përballohet me gjakftohtësinë dhe pjekurinë e mbarë klasës politike dhe shoqërisë kosovare për mbështetjen dhe konsolidimin e institucioneve vetëqeverisëse që të mos pengohet mbarëvajtja e proceseve të nisura në Kosovë për plotësimin e standarteve të kërkuara dhe arritjen e statusit final aq të rëndësishëm për të ardhmen e saj europiane.
Qeveria e Shqipërisë mbështet plotësisht qëndrimin kurajoz të z. Haradinaj për tu ballafaquar me të vërtetën dhe e çmon atë si një gjest emancipues që dëshmon kulturën demokratike dhe përgjegjësinë politike jo vetëm të tij, por të mbarë një populli që aspiron për tu bërë pjesë e pandarë e Europës së Bashkuar.
RTK



08.03.2005, ora 16:20

----------


## Veshtrusja

08.03.2005   

*Reagime ndërkombëtare pas shpalljes së akuzës nga Gjykata Ndërkombëtare e Hagës ndaj Ramush Haradinajt dhe dorëheqjes së tij nga posti i kryeministrit.* 

Kryeministri i Kosovës, Ramush Haradinaj dha dorëheqjen, sepse i është dorëzuar aktakuza e Gjykatës së Hagës për Krime Lufte. Sipas njoftimeve nga Kosova ai pritet që të udhëtojë nesër për në Hagë për t'u paraqitur para hetuesve të këtij tribunali. Gjykata e Hagës e akuzon Haradinajn për krime lufte gjatë luftës në Kosovë në periudhën 1998/1999. Politikanë të ndryshëm të BE-së e përshëndetën qëndrimin e Haradinajt dhe gatishmërinë e tij për të bashkëpunuar me organet e drejtësisë në Hagë.

Jaap de Hop Scheffer, sekretar i përgjithshëm i Aleancës Atlantike, tha: "Kryeministri i Kosovës, Ramush Haradinaj dha dorëheqjen, sepse i është dorëzuar aktakuza e Gjykatës së Hagës për Krime Lufte. Sipas njoftimeve nga Kosova ai pritet që të udhëtojë nesër për në Hagë për t'u paraqitur para hetuesve të këtij tribunali. Gjykata e Hagës e akuzon Haradinajn për krime lufte gjatë luftës në Kosovë në periudhën 1998/1999. Politikanë të ndryshëm të BE-së e përshëndetën qëndrimin e Haradinajt dhe gatishmërinë e tij për të bashkëpunuar me organet e drejtësisë në Hagë. Kam besim se Ramush Haradinaj, ashtu siç ka deklaruar, do të përmbushë detyrimet e tij ndaj Gjykatës Ndërkombëtare të Hagës dhe do të bashkëpunojë plotësisht me të.

Kosova është duke hyrë në një fazë kyçe gjatë së cilës do të vlerësohen arritjet e saj në përmbushjen e standarteve hartuar nga bashkësia ndërkombëtare. Ndër këto kritere përfshihet edhe bashkëpunimi me Gjykatën e Hagës : Një qasje e ndërgjegjshme nga vetë Haradinaj si dhe nga popullsia e Kosovës do të përbëjë një mesazh pozitiv në këtë drejtim."

Havier Solana, përfaqësuesi i lartë i Bashkimit Europian për politikën e jashtme dhe sigurisë së përbashkët u shpreh: "Përshëndes qëndrimin e Ramush Haradinajt për të bashkëpunuar me Gjykatën e Hagës që pasoi ngritjen e akuzës ndaj tij. Bashkëpunimi i plotë me Gjykatën është detyrim për cilindo.

E ardhmja e Kosovës është një shqetësim i përbashkët për popullin e Kosovës dhe bashkësinë ndërkombëtare. Kosova ka hyrë në një fazë kyçe dhe 2005 është një vit i rëndësishëm. Në këtë kontekst unë pres nga populli i Kosovës të veprojë me përgjegjësi.

Qeveria e Kosovës, institucionet e Kosovës dhe populli i Kosovës duhet të përqëndrohen tani në sfidat shumë të rëndësishme që u dalin përpara : dmth në vënien në jetë të standarteve. Një mbikqyrje e përparimeve të arritura në vënien në jetë të tyre do të kryhet në mes të këtij viti dhe një rezultat pozitiv do i hapë rrugën procesit të bisedimeve për statusin e ardhshëm të Kosovës.

Bashkimi Evropian i ka qëndruar pranë popullit të Kosovës në momentet e tij më të vështira në të kaluarën dhe do të mbesë krejtësisht i përkushtuar ndaj ardhmërisë europiane të Kosovës. Kosova nuk do të kthehet më në gjendjen para 1999. Kosovës i nevojitet të ecë përpara drejt Bashkimit Europian.

Olli Rehn, komisioner i Bashkimit Europian përgjegjës për zgjerimin, megjithëse ndodhet në një vizitë zyrtare në Stamboll të Turqisë,  me anë të një deklarate me shkrim e cilëson vendimin e zotit Ramush Haradinajt si një veprim të guximshëm dhe të mënçur njëkohësisht. "Vlerësoj gatishmërinë e zotit Haradinaj për të përmbushur legjislacionin ndërkombëtar. Inkurajoj popullin e Kosovës të respektojë thirrjen e zotit Haradinaj për të qëndruar i qetë. Dhuna e çfarëdolloji qoftë nuk do të lejohet dhe do të veprojë kundër interesave të popullit të Kosovës" - kumton komisioneri i BE-së. 

Viron Gjymshana/Bruksel
Deutsche Welle

----------


## Iliriani

Soren Jesen Petersen  dhe deklarata e tij per Haredinaj.

"Thanks to Ramush Haradinaj's dynamic leadership, strong commitment and vision, Kosovo is today closer than ever before to achieving its aspirations in settling its future status. Personally, I am saddened to no longer be working with a close partner and friend."



Sot më shumë se kurrë Kosova është më afër realizimit të aspiratave të saj, falë angazhimit të madh, dinamikës së lidershipit, përkushtimit të vendosur dhe vizionit të qartë të Ramush Haradinjat. Kështu tha sot Shefi i UNMIK-ut Soren Jesen Petersen, pas dorëheqjes së zotit Ramush Haradinaj nga posti i kryeministrit të Kosovës. Ai tha se e respekton vendimin e zotit Haradinaj për të dhënë dorëheqje, por theksoi se largimi i tij do të krijojë zbrazëti të madhe për proceset zhvillimore në Kosovë.

Personalisht jam i pikëlluar që nuk do të punoj me një partner dhe mik të ngushtë, si Ramush Haradinaj. Me vendimin e tij sot, Ramush Haradinaj edhe njëherë i ka vënë interesat e Kosovës para interesave të tij personale. Është me rëndësi që populli i Kosovës ti përgjigjet me të njëjtin dinjitet dhe pjekuri, si atë që e tregoi Ramush Haradinaj.

Zoti Petersen u bëri apel qytetarëve të Kosovës që ti shprehin ndjenjat e tyre në mënyrë paqësore, duke thënë se në të kundërtën do tu shërbejnë atyre që nuk e duan progresin e Kosovës.

Ky do të ishte një hap i madh prapa për të gjitha të arriturat e fundit në Kosovë dhe do ti mposhte të gjitha të arriturat sidomos ato që janë shënuar gjatë udhëheqjes së zotit Haradinaj. Vendimi i lajmëruar nga zoti Haradinaj për të bashkëpunuar me Tribunalin e Hagës, me gjithë bindjen e tij për pafajësi dhe megjithëse është i dhembshëm për të, për familjen e tij, për Kosovën dhe miqtë e parterë të shumtë, duke përfshirë edhe UNMIK-un, është një shembull i pjekurisë politike në rritje në Kosovë, si një partner përgjegjës i bashkësisë ndërkombëtare.

Zoti Petersen shprehu besimin se Ramush Haradinaj do të vazhdojë kontributin e tij për Kosovën.

Besoj që Ramush Haradinaj do të jetë sërish në gjendje ti shërbejë Kosovës për të mirën e secilës ai ka sakrifikuar dhe ka kontribuar shumë. Është me rëndësi që të gjithë të mbetemi të qetë dhe dinjitozë gjatë këtyre ditëve të vështira. 

Shefi i UNMK-u, Petersen bëri thirrje të gjithë liderëve politikë të Kosovës të tregojnë përgjegjësi, duke u bashkuar në rrugën për interesat e Kosovës.

U bëjë thirrje të gjithë liderëve politikë të tregojnë përgjegjësi, duke u bashkuar në shtegun e përbashkët të interesave më të larta të Kosovës në këtë moment kyç. Së bashku ne do të tejkalojmë vështirësitë e tashme dhe do të vazhdojmë në rrugën evropiane të Kosovës drejt një Kosove të lirë demokratike shumëetnike, stabile dhe të begatë.

Edhe Komandanti i KFOR-it Iv De Kermabo, çmoi vendimin e Ramush Haradinajt për të dhënë dorëheqje nga posti i kryeministrit.

Dua ti shpreh zoti Haradinajt respektin tim më të madh për angazhimin e tij për të ardhmen e Kosovës që ai ka treguar si kryeministër. Sot dua tju them publikisht se vendimi i tij për të dhënë dorëheqje është dëshmia më e madhe e angazhimit të tij si individ dhe vlera e tij më madhe si lider. Sot kërkoj nga të gjithë në Kosovë të respektojnë vendimin e tij. Unë e kuptoj që kjo ditë është një ditë e vështirë për qytetarët e Kosovës dhe kërkoj nga secili që të jeni të qetë.

Gjenerali Kermabo theksoi se KFOR-i i ka marrë të gjitha masat për të ruajtur sigurinë dhe qetësinë në Kosovë.

Më lejoni të jem i qartë. KFOR-i është këtu për të përmbushur misionin e tij, që të ofrojë një ambient të sigurt dhe të qetë në Kosovë. Do të bëjmë çdo gjë që të mbajmë nën kontroll të gjitha ngjarjet. Do të bëjmë çdo gjë që është e mundur për të reaguar shpejt sipas situatës. Vendosmëria e KFOR-it është e fuqishme dhe kemi marrë të gjitha masat për të zbatuar ligjin dhe rendin.

Kryeadministratori Petersen bëri të ditur se në bazë të Kornizës Kushtetuese dhe në bazë të rregulloreve në fuqi, përkohësisht detyrën e kryeministrit të Kosovës do ta ushtrojë zëvendëskryeministri Adem Salihaj. Ai tha se do të punojë intensivisht me institucionet dhe me liderët politikë për të pasur sa më shpejt Qeverinë dhe për ti vazhduar proceset e filluara në Kosovë.

----------

